# large display tank



## canadianfish (Nov 4, 2007)

I work at a chain pet store and have a 400-500 gallon display tanks that i asked to redo. The only problem is that there is s many way to do it i ont knwo where to begin.......... 

The only thing to realy know abou tit is its a freshwater tank. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. ( also, out of all of our stores in town, this one is the biggest ( from our chain )).


----------



## The Flying Dutchman (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello canadianfish 

I have a freshwater tank too, altough a small one. Well , you certainly need
a filtering system and heating, Then you have to choose what kind of fishes
you want to keep. Cichlids, asian or south-american fishes. Once you know
that, and you have all the attributes, you can make a start, you have to choose what material you use for the bottom layer, then you can fill the
thank, start the filter and heating and put the plants in, then you have to wait at least one week before you can put fishes in.
Now, if you choose for Cichlids you need stones in the tanks and/or woodpieces and for example only the large valisneria plant.

Good luck

Ron


----------



## canadianfish (Nov 4, 2007)

Well its all set up, filter and everything ( i manage the fish/reptiledept. at work). I jsut have to choosewhat kind of fish to put in there. ITs hard to choose from so many types. A biotope aquarium would be nice, but it all dpends on the availibility at our suppliers.


----------



## The Flying Dutchman (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah, all depends on what fishes U buy. I for myself like fishes who swim quitely and are peacefull. Fast swimmers disturb other fishes and some can even jump out of the tank.
Well, whatever you decide, i hope you show us some pictures.

Succes

Ron


----------

